
'Operation empty plate': Xi Jinping makes food waste his next target - vijayr02
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/aug/13/operation-empty-plate-xi-jinping-makes-food-waste-his-next-target
======
vijayr02
> Restaurant diners told to order one dish fewer than number of people under
> new system criticised as overly controlling

I wonder if that means single diners don't get to eat at all? :)

------
MarkusWandel
This kind of goal (N diners, N-1 plates) is so easily gamed, there's almost no
point in setting it. The plates will just get a bit bigger and a bit more
expensive or they'll offer combo plates with two items.

Much simpler is a scheme used by all you can eat sushi places (at least where
I live). Eat up, or we'll charge you for the stuff you left uneaten (and no
doggie bagging either).

------
belval
I would be careful when limiting food consumption, it is probably one of the
very few things that will make people angry and that they won't forget.

It seems like people don't care about their liberties, but I am pretty sure
that they care about having as much food as they want.

panem et circenses

------
due73ueuru
Sounds like between covid and african swine flu China is starting to have some
serious supply problems. Food waste is usually a good problem to have.

